
A fully LINQified RayTracer - seancron
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/lukeh/archive/2007/10/01/taking-linq-to-objects-to-extremes-a-fully-linqified-raytracer.aspx
======
_delirium
Hmm, this style of fully declarative programming with one big query expression
starts looking like a revival of Prolog-style programming in a new context.
Interesting.

